# What did people get from the BTS?



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

The show was great today, this is my second year of going and it was fantastic the same as last time. It was a shame thespidershop didn't have a stall though! 

Anyway I got a GBB large sling - £15
a beautiful, very big grammostola grossa female
and a grammostola pulchripes large juv

pics to come later

Regards


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

how much you get grossa for like to see a picture of that one?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

She only has 7 legs but it should grow back over the next couple of moults. She hasn't moulted in the previous owners care (1yr) so she should be due one soon! Can't wait. £40 she cost. Here is a pic. 










sorry it's upside down. That's a 10p by the way.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a lot of sand inbetween my toes and 99 cone icecream:mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I got a lot of sand inbetween my toes and 99 cone icecream:mf_dribble:


Lol yeah Ive been pottering about the garden eating cornetto oh yeah and MSN

Nice spiders Andy


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I got a lot of sand inbetween my toes and 99 cone icecream:mf_dribble:


Lol i didn't even get that far!!! 

Nice spider by the way


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is the g.pulchripes. Very dull colours so I think a moult is in order! 










Here is my GBB sling! Absolutely stunning! Set it up in a semi arboreal/semi terrestrial/semi burrowing tub! Lol!










hope you like!!

Regards


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i didn't even get that far!!!
> 
> Nice spider by the way


I got to the garden and sat in the hammock eating a Magnum and reading. Much better than sitting in a hot car for hours and then spending hours in a hot school hall elbow to elbow with smelly people all fighting to get to the tables. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nice spiders Andy BTW


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I got to the garden and sat in the hammock eating a Magnum and reading. Much better than sitting in a hot car for hours and then spending hours in a hot school hall elbow to elbow with smelly people all fighting to get to the tables. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Nice spiders Andy BTW


I would happily fight my way through if i thought they would of had something that would of really interested me! But it's all about the T's and as you know i like my 8 legged friends to have a bit of bite and be a little quicker...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I would happily fight my way through if i thought they would of had something that would of really interested me! But it's all about the T's and as you know i like my 8 legged friends to have a bit of bite and be a little quicker...


plus you hate them and their rules, or so you said  I could've driven up or got hubby to drive me but the weather was so nice we decided not to bother.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> plus you hate them and their rules, or so you said  I could've driven up or got hubby to drive me but the weather was so nice we decided not to bother.


Yes i do hate them  But again i'm not really a people person anyway, but i still buy off people i hate if they have what i want. As for there rules, they should shove those up there a:censor:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I would happily fight my way through if i thought they would of had something that would of really interested me! But it's all about the T's and as you know i like my 8 legged friends to have a bit of bite and be a little quicker...


I saw loads of huntsmans of various flavours, many with egg sacs too, a few wandering spiders, a few fishing spiders, some solifuges and even a 'yellow faced ladybird spider'.....so it wasn't ALL T's.....

...that said, I think B vagans and P regalis must now be the invert equivalent of 'corns and geckos' at the rep shows!

I'll list my prizes when I've finished the marking I should have done last week....


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is thread hijacking not a crime!!?? Lol!! 

I only live 20 mins drive away and I had put a deposit down on the grossa otherwise I probably would have stayed in the garden too! Lol. 

Does anyone know what spiders won the prizes?

Cheers


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I saw loads of huntsmans of various flavours, many with egg sacs too, a few wandering spiders, a few fishing spiders, some solifuges and even a 'yellow faced ladybird spider'.....so it wasn't ALL T's.....
> 
> ...that said, I think B vagans and P regalis must now be the invert equivalent of 'corns and geckos' at the rep shows!
> 
> I'll list my prizes when I've finished the marking I should have done last week....



But most of those things i can buy from German dealers at half the price


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> But most of those things i can buy from German dealers at half the price



Lol yeah or free on a European import


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah i was also hoping spidershop would of had a stall, wanted to buy 1 of their H.Maculata's

i got a P.Metallica sling for 55 quid off Michael Scheller, dead happy with that because i was 1 of the 1st people to get in and after i bought mine there were about 4 left which all sold out within the next 10 minutes

bought a Macrothele Gigas sling as well

couldn't be bothered spending loads 

i know Poxicator won 1 of the awards for his L.Klugi, that thing was a beast i'm telling you, it was like 10 inches and bulky as hell, proper tank he's gotta have been feeding that thing steroids

and a guy i know John won best Brachy, and poxicator won another award but unsure which

that's all i know of


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Did anyone find it a bit over priced this year? Or was that just me being a skin flint ? :blush:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> yeah i was also hoping spidershop would of had a stall, wanted to buy 1 of their H.Maculata's
> 
> i got a P.Metallica sling for 55 quid off Michael Scheller, dead happy with that because i was 1 of the 1st people to get in and after i bought mine there were about 4 left which all sold out within the next 10 minutes
> 
> ...


How much for the M. gigas? How big?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

JUJU said:


> Did anyone find it a bit over priced this year? Or was that just me being a skin flint ? :blush:



Any examples of overpriced


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Where was the m.gigas?? How much!!??


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> How much for the M. gigas? How big?





andy07966 said:


> Where was the m.gigas?? How much!!??


Tim, the sling was 10 quid, should of been 12 but i asked the guy if i could have it for 10 and he eventually agreed  it's about a centimetre

Andy, there was a table pretty much connected to Michael Scheller's stall, opposite Bugz Uk which had a big cube tank with an adult female M.Gigas in, she wasn't for sale but on top of the tank was a box with about 20 small containers in, each 1 had an M.Gigas sling in


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> Any examples of overpriced


2 / 3 cm Goliaths £50, juvie B Smithi £75, didn't get to look at all the stalls as it was so busy, some stalls just seemed so ridiculously over priced, like I said may have just been me though


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

That seems a bit cheap, are you 100% sure you got what you think you got?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Crikey that's steep JUJU


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

JUJU said:


> 2 / 3 cm Goliaths £50, juvie B Smithi £75, didn't get to look at all the stalls as it was so busy, some stalls just seemed so ridiculously over priced, like I said may have just been me though


i agree, mainly on the Blondi's, stupidly overpriced

adult females about 140 and adult males about 100

slings around 50 quid and T.Apophysis slings for 45


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> Tim, the sling was 10 quid, should of been 12 but i asked the guy if i could have it for 10 and he eventually agreed  it's about a centimetre
> 
> Andy, there was a table pretty much connected to Michael Scheller's stall, opposite Bugz Uk which had a big cube tank with an adult female M.Gigas in, she wasn't for sale but on top of the tank was a box with about 20 small containers in, each 1 had an M.Gigas sling in


Haha! I asked if she was for sale but I didn't see the slings. 

The blondis were very overpriced!!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That seems a bit cheap, are you 100% sure you got what you think you got?



yeah definitely, he had the mum in a tank underneath, and you can tell already they're M.Gigas with the long spinnerets


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Any other inverts there? any pics of the actual show or us that against there rules aswell!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> yeah definitely, he had the mum in a tank underneath, and you can tell already they're M.Gigas with the long spinnerets


But all funnel web spiders have long ones, but Macrothele don't seem to have them as long i've noticed. Red jaw area?


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't see the M Gigas either :blush: I did see Hermit Crabs that I was tempted on, my other half said no more. Actually I'm still sulking now lol. And to make it better its only approx 2 miles from me.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> yeah definitely, he had the mum in a tank underneath, and you can tell already they're M.Gigas with the long spinnerets



You can tell it is by a centimeter sling?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> But all funnel web spiders have long ones, but Macrothele don't seem to have them as long i've noticed. Red jaw area?


yeah i think so, can't really tell you it's too small


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You want to look it up mate, as that seems far to cheap to be one of those...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You want to look it up mate, as that seems far to cheap to be one of those...



am not too fussed if it ain't, it's still a species of funnel web which is really all i wanted, i'll look into it though


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I Got

*Heterometrus swammerdami* *AF*
*Hadogenes paucidens Gravid AF*
*Dipluridae Sp Harmonicon French Gyuana *


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> Here is my GBB sling! Absolutely stunning! Set it up in a semi arboreal/semi terrestrial/semi burrowing tub! Lol!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 Very nice but haha!
I got a juvie for a tenner :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Anyways I got 8 spiders and 2 scorpions:
P.pulcher sling 8
B.albop 5
Avic metallica sling 8 (off of the guy who had blondi's at £140)
P.murinus g/o sling 6 (Thanks poxi, You're mad!!)
G.sp."north" 12.95
Lovely little A.genic (15 I think, off of the same £140 blondi guy)
Gbb juvie, 5-6 cm Tenner!! Oh yeahh!! 8)
L. parahybana 4-5 cm juvie 8
Scorps:
Carboctonus keyserlingi 10 Off of gareth I think
And a yellow one I forgot the name of ended with '.sp."yellow"' though 
So now I have 22 spiders and 5 scorpions :gasp:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> Very nice but haha!
> I got a juvie for a tenner :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Anyways I got 8 spiders and 2 scorpions:
> P.pulcher sling 8
> ...


Result!!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Result!!!


 Yep!!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You want to look it up mate, as that seems far to cheap to be one of those...


I paid £20 at Kempton for my M.gigas sling last year.
£10 does sound cheap but maybe you just had a good deal.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> I paid £20 at Kempton for my M.gigas sling last year.
> £10 does sound cheap but maybe you just had a good deal.


I dunno because these seem to fetch high prices whenever they come up. Linothele would be more around that price


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

elliot ness said:


> I paid £20 at Kempton for my M.gigas sling last year.
> £10 does sound cheap but maybe you just had a good deal.


have you got photos of your M.Gigas as it is now mate?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the main thing is did you all have a good time?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think the main thing is did you all have a good time?


 Yep!
I saw 2 people that I know but don't know me 
Ther was poxi and is it peacemaker? beginners guides on youtube, anyways him :lol2:
I was behind you


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

My plague said:


> Yep!
> I saw 2 people that I know but don't know me
> Ther was poxi and is it peacemaker? beginners guides on youtube, anyways him :lol2:
> I was behind you


think everybody saw poxi today haha


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Yep!
> I saw 2 people that I know but don't know me
> Ther was poxi and is it peacemaker? beginners guides on youtube, anyways him :lol2:
> I was behind you


haha 
£100 worth spent8)


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> I think the main thing is did you all have a good time?


I had a great time thanks mate. Far too hot and busy tho. I think they should sell tickets to bts members for 9-11am or something and then open to the public after.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a kfc, i soaked up some sun, played music loudly, relaxed, didn't have to shove people out of my way in a hall, and i still have harder to come by spiders than what they had on offer


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i agree, mainly on the Blondi's, stupidly overpriced
> 
> adult females about 140 and adult males about 100
> 
> slings around 50 quid and T.Apophysis slings for 45


Christ!! A couple years ago the adult female T blondie were £70 seems to me that the newer traders going to the shows are trying hike up the prices. Ah well guess won't be going much myself if can get cheaper online. May as well just go for dinner and lectures as usual.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I had a kfc, i soaked up some sun, played music loudly, relaxed, didn't have to shove people out of my way in a hall, and i still have harder to come by spiders than what they had on offer


that sounds like a pretty good day to me
too warm to go to shows:whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I came back with : 

E.truculentus juve
P.cambridgei AF
P.reduncus sling
B.pulchra sling
3 H sp. 'Cameroon' slings 
B.klassi juve 
5 P.irminia slings

All of which were trades for some of my P.irminia slings .

And I had to pay for the rest . :sad:

3 P.ornata slings £4 ea ( I think I paid £10 for 3 but not too sure as my brain has been cooking in its juices today)
2 Ephebopus Uatuman slings £10 ea
2 P.pulcher slings £8 ea
3 B.albopilosum £5
P.murinus £5 large juve/SA

And I almost forgot the non tarantulas 

Acanthognathus francki £10
Acanthognathus vilches £10


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i got a nice adult female P. formosa and a tank for here, cork, aload off substrate and crikets

i was only there couple off hours cant stand the heat and pushy people

but good day out gonna go next year :2thumb:


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*Great day*

I got 

a/f l.parahybana 40.00 she is huge 
female juvie obt 5.00
a/f h.lividum 15.00
a/f p.lugardi 10.00


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Oops i posted in Jamie's thread but i'll post here !

Show was good as always, great for socialising! Though it was waaaaaaaaayyy too hot in there!!

We got an adult female Cyclosternum fasciatum, Psalmopoeus irminia sling and live food. We put some spiders in to the show and came away with best new world arboreal and best scorpion. WELL chuffed


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

It was nice to look at the tanks - the ones that the german guy had just as you go in were cool, and the spiderhouse (is that right?!) acrylic ones were really good.

We got a little glass one for the juvie that the boy bought and it looks fab. He turned his nose up at the ten quid GBB because he wanted one he could see every day! And I couldn't persuade him to get the little a genic, either. Or a blue fang. But his choice and his money - we ran out of steam and willingness to push our way through people to look at all the slings! The whip spider/scorpion things were very cool; the centipedes were disgusting and the emperor scorpions that glowed blue under UV were just strange. And the massive klugi was - well, massive.

And I think £7 for a two inch curly hair was a very good price. There were some huge prices, and some very good ones indeed.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

I was well behaved I feel. Only brought one emp scorp xD And a tank, that didnt fit into my bag so i had to tell my dad where I actually was, and then juggle it all back on the back of a motorbike. Blah fun times xD


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

I got 3 x large xenesthis immanis sling for £25 
:2thumb:


----------



## Rowangate (Oct 6, 2009)

I came along with my husband for a couple of hours and came away with some live food and another scorpion to add to my collection :2thumb:.


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Very hot day! Came big with slings of:

Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma
Hapalopus sp. Kolombien klein
Phlogiellus sp. Palawan
Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatra
Thrigmopoeus truculentus
Macrothele gigas

The M. gigas should be M. gigas, I think they come from JMV.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Michael Olsinia said:


> Very hot day! Came big with slings of:
> 
> Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma
> Hapalopus sp. Kolombien klein
> ...


The M .gigas should be an M. gigas? :| You mean H. gigas?


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

No? There seemed to be some uncertainty over the validity of getting M. gigas for a tenner, and that it might be something else. But AFAIK these are from JMV's stock, so they should be the real deal.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's the days haul

































I was helping out on the House of Spiders table so hello again to all the folk I talked to :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Here's the days haul
> image
> image
> image
> ...


really can't get over the size of that Swammerdami


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i got a juvie female P.metallica around 4", an AF A.metallica ( if you have a male let me know) 2 Hos enclosures which are now housing my p.formosa and my p.miranda, i also got a really nice glass enclosure that are ideal for juvie pokies/avics, i want to find out who sold the glass one so i can get some more made, he was in the first hall on the left, it was good but yeah again it was too hot


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

george dobson said:


> i got a juvie female P.metallica around 4", an AF A.metallica ( if you have a male let me know) 2 Hos enclosures which are now housing my p.formosa and my p.miranda, i also got a really nice glass enclosure that are ideal for juvie pokies/avics, i want to find out who sold the glass one so i can get some more made, he was in the first hall on the left, it was good but yeah again it was too hot


 They had males there, did you get it off of that german guy selling blonid's for £140?
He had a lush AF P.pulcher


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mihael Sheller had to be the best dealer there, sensible prices and discounts and/or freebies if you bought a few from him. The other German guy (the one with all the expensive blondi's etc) was just taking the piss with some of his prices.

Anyway I got -
P miranda
P tigrinawesali
A minatrix
A metallica
Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatra Tiger'
E cyanognathus
L Klugi
all slings, and a P reduncus grown on sling
an A gigas female milli for my male and some rainbow millis
:2thumb:
Was def not as cheap as last year, can see me giving it a miss next time, especially as it cost me £100 in fuel to get there and back :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> Mihael Sheller had to be the best dealer there, sensible prices and discounts and/or freebies if you bought a few from him. The other German guy (the one with all the expensive blondi's etc) was just taking the piss with some of his prices.
> 
> Anyway I got -
> P miranda
> ...


 Damn you! :devil:
I think it's time to update my sig :lol2:


----------



## gixking (May 20, 2010)

I wish the bts wasnt so far away, i wanted to goo !


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> *3 P.ornata* slings £4 ea ( I think I paid £10 for 3 but not too sure as my brain has been cooking in its juices today)


I must of missed them! Thats one of the species I was hoping for! :devil: : victory:

It was very hot in there, and we had a table so we stayed all day! But it's only once a year, so I can live with that. :2thumb: I got through 6 bottles of lucozade!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

It was my wedding anniversary today so I spent money on a family meal(which was rather crap).
I knew 23rd of May was a special day but I did not remember why until yesterday.

By the way the show looked crap too!!!

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would love to have gone but I blew an absolute fortune on my sons 18th birthday this week.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

The show was great, but it was my first tarantula show so I may be seeing it through rose-tinted glasses!! Shame Mihael Sheller got a box of at least 10 P.Subfusca's stolen from his stall from under everybody's noses (there were at least 4 other people around, me included who didn't see it disappear), the lecture was good and it was generally nice to see lots of spider lovers in one place :grouphug:

Oh, and I didn't realise that was Poxicator's Klugi, what an impressive invert!! Don't think I saw Poxicater around, but thanks to the guys at the House of Spiders table for being so friendly and keeping my purchases behind their stall for the day! :no1:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> It was my wedding anniversary today so I spent money on a family meal(which was rather crap).
> I knew 23rd of May was a special day but I did not remember why until yesterday.
> 
> By the way the show looked crap too!!!
> ...


kfc family bucket?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

durbans said:


> The show was great, but it was my first tarantula show so I may be seeing it through rose-tinted glasses!! Shame Mihael Sheller got a box of at least 10 P.Subfusca's stolen from his stall from under everybody's noses (there were at least 4 other people around, me included who didn't see it disappear), the lecture was good and it was generally nice to see lots of spider lovers in one place :grouphug:
> 
> Oh, and I didn't realise that was Poxicator's Klugi, what an impressive invert!! Don't think I saw Poxicater around, but thanks to the guys at the House of Spiders table for being so friendly and keeping my purchases behind their stall for the day! :no1:


i wondered where them lowlands went! the tub of nymphs wasn't it?

i was thinking of buying 1 of each then i came back and there was only the seperate fuscas left, knew they couldn't of sold that quick


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> kfc family bucket?


I had a chicken phaal and a keema rice plus a keema naan and a shaami kebab.
It was bloody lovelly.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i wondered where them lowlands went! the tub of nymphs wasn't it?
> 
> i was thinking of buying 1 of each then i came back and there was only the seperate fuscas left, knew they couldn't of sold that quick


They're the ones, shame it was happening, I think they were the cheapest at the show aswell! Still £150+ worth of stock though :-(


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I had a chicken phaal and a keema rice plus a keema naan and a shaami kebab.
> It was bloody lovelly.



And to think you could of went to the BTS show and spent loads of money there on things you can buy anywhere! Shame on you!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> I had a chicken phaal and a keema rice plus a keema naan and a shaami kebab.
> It was bloody lovelly.


I'm hungry now!


----------



## kes2463 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have copied from another forum to save my fingers,

Not a bad day, 2 hours there, an hour wait & in with only 20ish infront of me. Glad I found the back room, otherwise I may of been coming home empty handed & disappointed but as it is I got myself the only A.seemanni I saw all day, an adult female now named Zelda







. An adult female A.chalcodes my daughter has called Debbie







& a GBB sling she's called Vicky







. Couldn't find a G.pulcher SA or Juv so I guess it's keep looking







. They are all in their new homes & exploring, drinking & generally chilling so tomorrow evening we'll give them dinner. 

I enjoyed the day greatly but was as little suprised at some of the prices







, they seemed a little high from the continent compared to what I'd been advised but you want the goods you pay whats on offer or not, I preffered not. One quoted me 2 prices for the 3 Juv GBBs he had & then put the higher price on all 3 of the tubs







. It seemed steep so hence the sling (much better at £10) & me walking away.

Now relaxing with a chilled drink & watching them settle. Cheers all, Tony


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

My favourite purchase of the day was the 5 P. fasciata slings (£25). I've potted them up in a communial set-up. They are hard to spot though now as they're only little. Well, until I popped a few crickets in there, then they all go nuts....great to watch!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

durbans said:


> The show was great, but it was my first tarantula show so I may be seeing it through rose-tinted glasses!! Shame Mihael Sheller got a box of at least 10 P.Subfusca's stolen from his stall from under everybody's noses (there were at least 4 other people around, me included who didn't see it disappear), the lecture was good and it was generally nice to see lots of spider lovers in one place :grouphug:
> 
> Oh, and I didn't realise that was Poxicator's Klugi, what an impressive invert!! Don't think I saw Poxicater around, but thanks to the guys at the House of Spiders table for being so friendly and keeping my purchases behind their stall for the day! :no1:


:gasp: wot bout me i bought you a P. irminia and i dont even get a mention haha  

I spent a tad too much money and bought

7 P. metallicas
an E. murinus
a A.versi
the last T. apophysis
&
the freebies 
L. nigerrimum (from michael scheller top bloke)
P. murinus (Hos coz they sold me one at the last show and knew it turned into an mm)

Also bought 
3 HoS tanks at verry reasonable prices
2 dubia colonys 
A plastic tank thingy :2thumb:

But yea cheers to durbans for driving us down there (top bloke) 
N was nice ta meet a few people :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a good day really with a day on the beach then out for tea.

Then again I could have spunked my cash on some spiders and been surrounded by strangers but I think I chose the right choice.

The Wife is happy too..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I had a good day really with a day on the beach then out for tea.
> 
> Then again I could have spunked my cash on some spiders and been surrounded by strangers but I think I chose the right choice.
> 
> The Wife is happy too..



I liked the first edit of this


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Two little Nephila, an A. minatrix sling and my OH got a HOS tank for his GBB.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I liked the first edit of this



I liked it too........but sometimes you can not get away with saying what you actually think.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> think everybody saw poxi today haha


..or heard him at least!:whistling2:



ducks said:


> It was nice to look at the tanks - the ones that the german guy had just as you go in were cool, and the spiderhouse (is that right?!) acrylic ones were really good.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think £7 for a two inch curly hair was a very good price. There were some huge prices, and some very good ones indeed.


I was right nice to you when you were picking the spid! Not in a creepy way you understand, but I recognised the transaction when I read your post and thought I'd let you know!:2thumb:




_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And to think you could of went to the BTS show and spent loads of money there on things you can buy anywhere! Shame on you!


Alright mate, we get the picture...you hate the BTS and you hate their rules...yawn. I can get cheese and bread from my local spar shop but it doesn't stop me going to the supermarket every week. We are all enthusiasts and that show happens to be the biggest invert show in the UK. You didn't go, fine..stop raining on our parade. 







Anyhoo.....

I got there really early (thought it opened at 10 so got there at 9!) but was still not first in the queue (me and the other half were 5th and 6th in though!)


I got 

2 x P fasciata slings
1 x G pulchra sling
2 x L parahybana slings
1 x SA B albiceps (stunning!)

4 x adult giant congo millies
a colony of Cuban burrowing roaches
2 pairs of Tiger hissers
10 x purple fruit beetle grubs 

and a pile of livefood.

I also picked up a few brachys for a mate of mine.


Overall I had a really good day however I was a little disappointed at the lack of rarer brachy's and specifically the lack of desert scorpions...I have set up two lovely desert vivs with rocks and tunnels and excavator soil and stone plants etc, one for a desert hairy and one for a colony of Hoffmanius, but unfortunately neither were available at the show:whip: 


Hello to all the people I saw, but didn't speak to......I probably walked past everyone on here that went at some point! I wore my little RFUK pin badge, but no-one spotted it! 

Cheers


Andy


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Alright mate, we get the picture...you hate the BTS and you hate their rules...yawn. I can get cheese and bread from my local spar shop but it doesn't stop me going to the supermarket every week. We are all enthusiasts and that show happens to be the biggest invert show in the UK. You didn't go, fine..stop raining on our parade.



But raining on your parade is the only fun i'm having at the moment  Please don't take away my fun!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I liked it too........but sometimes you can not get away with saying what you actually think.


Not here...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> But raining on your parade is the only fun i'm having at the moment  Please don't take away my fun!


 LOL!! :no1:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i hate you all  :lol2:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

bothrops said:


> I was right nice to you when you were picking the spid! Not in a creepy way you understand, but I recognised the transaction when I read your post and thought I'd let you know!:2thumb:


whhheeee! did we get in your way or bore you with the "that one's got a moult in with it!" "Ooh, look, a genic! Get the genic!" "No, stop tipping it, oh, careful - hey, what about this one?" "Smithiis?"

"Mum. No. I want this one."

"But this one has a moult in it!"

"And this one will moult soon. That's _*better*_."

And I was about to ask if you were the lady with the very small boy after slings, then I realised you said you were a bloke in another thread :blush: And I apologise if we were in your way/being ridiculous; both are quite possible.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

bothrops said:


> ..or heard him at least!:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping to get a _scorpio maurus, vaejovis spinigurus, _little _Hadrurus arizonensis, _And a _carboctonus keyserlingi_. I got the keyser but none of the rest though I did get a _Brachistosternus castroi "yellow"_ which is EPIC!! And done a victory run around it's tub with a cricket the size if the scorpion itself prancing around pacing the tub, looked so funny when it went up the side it had a scorpion body and a cricket head.. sooo funny :lol2: The keyser's awesome too and my little_ A.metallica_ would not stop moving until it ade a bit of web.. and that was a good 2 and a half hours walking around the show, hour gettting home and then a good sort of 7 hours before webbing!! That's 10 hours!!! :lol2: Though I suppose it's a good thing he's already started to web


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> i hate you all  :lol2:


 :gasp:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

but not the people on my friends list :whistling2:

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> but not the people on my friends list :whistling2:
> 
> :flrt: :flrt:


 :flrt:.. Yeah I stole one of yours 8)


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

We bought a H.mac (she's gorgeous but she was in a horrible tub. practically swimming in her own wee!) G.Pulchra sling, OBT ( he WILL be the death of me, for the simple fact he's a fast bugger and we nearly lost him behind the bath!) G.Rosea (other halfs- she's a big girl  ) and a Grown on X.Imannis sling (£16 - thought that was good).


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Anywayss I'msa Offs to bedss


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ducks said:


> whhheeee! did we get in your way or bore you with the "that one's got a moult in with it!" "Ooh, look, a genic! Get the genic!" "No, stop tipping it, oh, careful - hey, what about this one?" "Smithiis?"
> 
> "Mum. No. I want this one."
> 
> ...


It was the "don't touch it, it's illegal at this show" followed by the "I wasn't going to touch it!" (the 'small' then proceeds to touch edge of pot (but quite deliberately, NOT the spider!) and carefully pull it down so he can see in!) that rang a bell when I saw your post! (I think there's a pic of me in the forum spotlight series on the home page (I'm titled 'The Moderator!')


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Well this is what i got today 
female orchid mantis










2.1.0 D. lobata










also picked up a couple of Ghost mantids no pics of them tho

and last buy of the day with my last £3.80 was a nice little H. spinifer


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

adw said:


> Well this is what i got today
> female orchid mantis
> 
> image
> ...


 i was so tempted by an orchid mantis!! they looked beautiful... the adult in the tank next to it looked amazing!!


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

vickysmith1 said:


> i was so tempted by an orchid mantis!! they looked beautiful... the adult in the tank next to it looked amazing!!


yeah they are great little mantids they have been on my wish list for awhile so thought bugger it i'll get one lol :2thumb: suppose they arn't for every one tho as they only really do well on flying prey.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

£3.80 for a scorp very good  


That's the only positive thing i will say about the BTS show.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> £3.80 for a scorp very good
> 
> 
> That's the only positive thing i will say about the BTS show.


Well it was priced at £4 but managed to haggle them down : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

adw said:


> Well it was priced at £4 but managed to haggle them down : victory:



What's 20p huh?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Win :no1:


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What's 20p huh?


That 20p saved me getting in my car to go and find a cash machine getting lost and then going home without the scorp so its was quite a lot


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

So, I gotta ask. Why do you hate the bts so much?? :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

adw said:


> That 20p saved me getting in my car to go and find a cash machine getting lost and then going home without the scorp so its was quite a lot



Yeah so it was a good day for you all round  

Even though i've been very negative towards this show, it is something that i will go to oneday, but mostly just to meet a few people off here


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> So, I gotta ask. Why do you hate the bts so much?? :lol2:


It's just the rules of the thing, and they seem to stand for a lot of stuff that doesn't make sense to me. I get the feeling from them that because there such a big organisation within the arachnid world that they feel there word should be gospel. 

Also some of the things that they don't allow to be published through them is suss indeed, same as TSS not being there today, that's full of conspiracy theorys now


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

yep was a pretty good day for me thanks  i can understand why you dont like them but as just a normal buyer i thought it was great!!! will go again and not just for the animals but for the atmosphire.

and just noticed not an egg anymore wooooo :2thumb:... sorry lol


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

adw said:


> yep was a pretty good day for me thanks  i can understand why you dont like them but as just a normal buyer i thought it was great!!! will go again and not just for the animals but for the atmosphire.
> 
> *and just noticed not an egg anymore wooooo* :2thumb:... sorry lol


Niether am I!! :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Niether am I!! :gasp:


your a plank lol
8) though


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your a plank lol
> 8) though


 Get it right I'm a sexy turnip nailed to a plank 8)


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I got nowhere else to post to get me 2600 so stinky farts I'll post here.
Nighty night!!


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought the show was a great day out for those of us who wanted to buy a few spiders. A huge amount to pick from under one roof and it was nice to see what we were buying for a change.

Anyway here's our list what we bought.

3 P Metallicas
3 P Smithis
5 P Striatas
2 P Regalis
3 P Fasciata
3 P Miranda
3 P Pederseni
1 M Balfouri at roughly 3" for £75 a bargain I thought.
1 P Murinus
2 M Gigas
2 P Irminia
1 G Rosea RCF
4 C Leetzi
2 H Incei
2 Euathlus sp. 'Red'
2 Lampropelma violaceopes
1 H Lividum
3 Pamphobeteus sp. 'Machala'
2 C Pictipennis
1 B Coriaceus
1 U Granulatus


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't get to the show this year, but have 4 x P pulcher slings from Craig hopefully on their way to me via Selina x  It was our Cub pack camp, here is a view of the camp kitchen -


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

waynegarland said:


> I thought the show was a great day out for those of us who wanted to buy a few spiders. A huge amount to pick from under one roof and it was nice to see what we were buying for a change.
> 
> Anyway here's our list what we bought.
> 
> ...


 How much money did you have!!! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

waynegarland said:


> I thought the show was a great day out for those of us who wanted to buy a few spiders. A huge amount to pick from under one roof and it was nice to see what we were buying for a change.
> 
> Anyway here's our list what we bought.
> 
> ...


Blimey! Did ya take out a bank loan or something?! lol :gasp:


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

klera83 said:


> Blimey! Did ya take out a bank loan or something?! lol :gasp:


I had a good month offshore so had disposable cash and Nicola had birthday money to spend. Also we drove down from Aberdeen so made it worth our while on spider shopping. On a plus side we both came home with £200 each.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

waynegarland said:


> I had a good month offshore so had disposable cash and Nicola had birthday money to spend. Also we drove down from Aberdeen so made it worth our while on spider shopping. On a plus side we both came home with £200 each.


 A nice amount of dosh then :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh wait, _Came home_ with £200 each?! As in after all the spiders???:gasp:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

waynegarland said:


> I had a good month offshore so had disposable cash and Nicola had birthday money to spend. Also we drove down from Aberdeen so made it worth our while on spider shopping. On a plus side we both came home with £200 each.



I'm thinking I should of charged you more for those 2 P.irminia slings . lol


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

My plague said:


> Oh wait, _Came home_ with £200 each?! As in after all the spiders???:gasp:


The amount we spent people would spend that on a Royal morph and we came home with a good collection of spiders and it was our 1st show. We were like kids in a sweet shop.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

waynegarland said:


> The amount we spent people would spend that on a Royal morph and we came home with a good collection of spiders and it was our 1st show. We were like kids in a sweet shop.


 Same  Twas my first aswell


----------



## frack (Sep 2, 2008)

*BTS show*

Got me a female Hystercrates ederi for my male...been looking for one for ages. She's a fiesty one. :2thumb:
Also bought 4 baby Demon variegatus Whips, little cuties and a great deal off Jungle table. 
Also a couple of Cyriocosmos s'lings as I already have a few.
Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I loved it. It was justa shame it tooooooo long to find the big hall out the back.

I got 2 x P. met
2 x regalis
4 x irminia
A huge Grammostola mollicoma
chaco golden knee
juvie salmon.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

got me
2x P. Pulcher slings £8 each
P reduncus juvie £10
P Irminia sling £3
E. Murinus sling £10
P Regalis sub adult £20

It was my first show and i loved it. Well worth a visit, Also bought some great tube cork bark forsome of my set ups, i'll post some pics when i get around to it.

Also saw a couple steal a spider from the Michael Scheller stand, but it was so busy i couldn't be 100% sure so i just let it go. His stall was the best, he had some great stuff, nice guy to.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

waynegarland said:


> The amount we spent people would spend that on a Royal morph and we came home with a good collection of spiders and it was our 1st show. We were like kids in a sweet shop.


Wo-ho-ho! I'm so coming over for a coffee next weekend then! Lots of new and exciting spids to check out. Mind if I bring my camera for a little photoshoot?


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> :gasp: wot bout me i bought you a P. irminia and i dont even get a mention haha


You get a mention in 'The Only BTS Thread to be in' my man :2thumb: How did your new acquisitions go down with the other members of your household then?! Mine were like a ton of bricks, I got the silent threatment all night, she thinks I'm :crazy:!!

Oh, and there's a couple of people on this forum who really need to stop taking themselves and the world around them so seriously; nobody gets anywhere by moaning, if you hate it so much, do something proactive about it; make your own society or hell, join the BTS and try and turn it into something you feel is more positive. And at the end of the day, the vast majority of us are not known or respected in the grand scheme of the hobby and we should probably pay attention to those who are. Now I feel like a hypocrite for moaning about chronic moaners :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

durbans said:


> nobody gets anywhere by moaning, if you hate it so much, do something proactive about it; make your own society or hell, join the BTS and try and turn it into something you feel is more positive. And at the end of the day, the vast majority of us are not known or respected in the grand scheme of the hobby and we should probably pay attention to those who are. Now I feel like a hypocrite for moaning about chronic moaners :lol2:


but then these people would be depriving themselves of one of the great pleasures in their lives - moaning! :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol they didnt seem to mind but that was over the phone lol there not back till the end of the week lol i almost got bitten by the 7 legged E. murinus this morning though lol shes just polishing off her 2nd dubia  and even better just looked in the cupboard and my regalis has just finished molting (took it 40 odd mins) ryt off to get a roach Rub :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> moan, moan, moan <snipped> moan, moan, moan,
> etc...........................................................................................


did you enjoy that?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I did but not as mush as the turd I gave birth to today, after my curry last night.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> lol they didnt seem to mind but that was over the phone lol there not back till the end of the week lol i almost got bitten by the 7 legged E. murinus this morning though lol shes just polishing off her 2nd dubia  and even better just looked in the cupboard and my regalis has just finished molting (took it 40 odd mins) ryt off to get a roach Rub :2thumb:


Yeah that E. Murinus wasn't the friendliest T i've ever met! Not surprised it's after your blood :whistling2: Just been reading that both your E. Murinus & my E. cyanognathus both flick uricating hairs from their pedipalps (the whole genus does), we're gonna have to be careful not to get a facefull!

I'm gonna have to start using roaches after seeing your colony - mainly to save money, but my god they are horrible I'm gonna have to get used to keeping these!


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Chaika said:


> Wo-ho-ho! I'm so coming over for a coffee next weekend then! Lots of new and exciting spids to check out. Mind if I bring my camera for a little photoshoot?


Just give us a shout whenever. Maybe a bit busy at the weekend.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Acanthognathus vilches £10, must look these up.

waynegarland, ah! so you're the guy from Aberdeen, I take it that was your star on the map? We were wondering who'd travelled so far.

Lucky Eddie, nice to meet you, do you know if the molli was Northern or Southern?

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, but never bought a thing, infact never got near another stall before I bumped into people to chat to. A great social event but totally different weather to last year, not sure which I preferred but I recon I must have slimmed down a bit due to sweating like a trooper.

Thanks to all those who came up to say hello and those who sensibly avoided the application to join our choir, or was it just me singing  Even bigger thanks to all those who swapped males for breeding, fingers crossed eh.

Rather surprised to win a couple of awards (Best NW Terrestrial and Best in Show), I only put my L. klugi in because I know people enjoy seeing its size. Fingers crossed for breeding these as the male is turning up tomorrow \o/


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Acanthognathus vilches £10, must look these up.
> 
> waynegarland, ah! so you're the guy from Aberdeen, I take it that was your star on the map? We were wondering who'd travelled so far.


I'm afraid it wasn't my star on the map, someone got there before me. We did see a couple of people we knew from Aberdeen.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i got sum rainbow milipedes as i felt i have to leave with something.i got shoulderbarged by sum D!$%head security bloke on a mission to walk across the hall just 2 stand there for some reason. The big meathead !!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Christie&Spence said:


> We bought a H.mac (she's gorgeous but she was in a horrible tub. practically swimming in her own wee!) G.Pulchra sling, OBT ( he WILL be the death of me, for the simple fact he's a fast bugger and we nearly lost him behind the bath!) G.Rosea (other halfs- she's a big girl  ) and a Grown on X.Imannis sling (£16 - thought that was good).


me and a mate were thinking of buying that H.Mac but we were put off because she looked in bad shape, was all huddled up on that bark with all that wee around, either that or it was dirty water


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Lucky Eddie, nice to meet you, do you know if the molli was Northern or Southern?
> \o/


Dont know Pete to be honest.

I got her from Andy on your stall....he might know!

Cracking spid tho once she relaxed in her new home.

Do you have a male perchance?????


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we get it



I'm sure you do, but the comment was aimed at the 'moaners' so the 'moaners' moaned a few times


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

There's people trying to have a normal conversation on here ya know....we all get it....the attention-seeking behaviour is pretty obvious :lol2:

Those rainbow millies were very cool-looking....maybe too many legs for me to cope with though! :gasp: I was also very taken with the Orchid Mantis :flrt: Seeing all these inverts in the flesh has definately raised my opinions of them...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Dont know Pete to be honest.
> 
> I got her from Andy on your stall....he might know!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not, Malone died late last year but I'm hoping for results from breedings with Selinas female and Beckys female. Apparently the Southern is hard to come by and it seemed I had the only one in the country. Ask Selina as she may have a sub-A


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

durbans said:


> There's people trying to have a normal conversation on here ya know....we all get it....the attention-seeking behaviour is pretty obvious :lol2:
> 
> Those rainbow millies were very cool-looking....maybe too many legs for me to cope with though! :gasp: I was also very taken with the Orchid Mantis :flrt: Seeing all these inverts in the flesh has definately raised my opinions of them...


 I was going to get a peacock mantis but got some dirt tubs and a norther gold (grammie) instead :lol2:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What has happened to you lately Tim?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

durbans said:


> Yeah that E. Murinus wasn't the friendliest T i've ever met! Not surprised it's after your blood :whistling2: Just been reading that both your E. Murinus & my E. cyanognathus both flick uricating hairs from their pedipalps (the whole genus does), we're gonna have to be careful not to get a facefull!
> 
> I'm gonna have to start using roaches after seeing your colony - mainly to save money, but my god they are horrible I'm gonna have to get used to keeping these!


I get coverd in hairs all the time lol good old gaffatape gets em out though lol we also went to that rep shop in diddington :2thumb: not a bad little shop apart from the P. murinus's were priced up at £80 :gasp: i thought it must be a joke lol
But there false water cobra is somthing else i may have to get one


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I got sun burn from standing in line for an hour 
oh and
10 p cambridgi
3 p regalis 
1 t ockerti
2 s berboomi
4 a versi
1 o aureotibialis
1 p fasciata


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

T ockerti? I'm really jealous, I want one of those.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a t ockerti its just moulted too


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I really wanted to go. Unfortunetly im a doley. :bash:

I wish they would do one near Cardiff!


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> i have a t ockerti its just moulted too


 oooooh. Do you have pictures? And does it dig or climb or neither?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a really good day, except for the sunburn.
I got myself....

2x Xenesthis immanis (the species I traveled the whole 1.5 miles for)
1x T ockerti 
1x P regalis
3x p rufilata
1x Pamphobeteus nigricolor
1x Pamphobeteus platyomma
2x Giant Asian Mantis
2x Jeweled Fower Mantis
1x Peacock Mantis

A good haul really.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I had a really good day, except for the sunburn.
> I got myself....
> 
> 2x Xenesthis immanis (the species I traveled the whole 1.5 miles for)
> ...


saw them X.Immanis at an awesome price

the stall opposite Michael Scheller had juvies for 16 quid each, was tempted to get 1


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I had a really good day, except for the sunburn.
> I got myself....
> 
> 2x Xenesthis immanis (the species I traveled the whole 1.5 miles for)
> ...


:gasp: who had p. platyomma's


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> saw them X.Immanis at an awesome price
> 
> the stall opposite Michael Scheller had juvies for 16 quid each, was tempted to get 1


Yeah, he bought them off the guy on the next table to him who was selling them for £10 a piece...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I had a thoroughly good day out at the show, despite not being a T person. I'll almost certainly go again next year. 
Got myself four lovely snails & a load of cork bark, bamboo tubes etc for my frog & gecko tanks. 
I have to say though......I think I fell in love with some of the mantids. I know nothing at all about them, but I think I may read up/set up in time for next years show :whistling2:

Oh yeah, can anyone tell me the name of the guy at the back of the second hall who was selling a load of sea-shells & stuff??


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I had a thoroughly good day out at the show, despite not being a T person. I'll almost certainly go again next year.
> Got myself four lovely snails & a load of cork bark, bamboo tubes etc for my frog & gecko tanks.
> I have to say though......I think I fell in love with some of the mantids. I know nothing at all about them, but I think I may read up/set up in time for next years show :whistling2:
> 
> Oh yeah, can anyone tell me the name of the guy at the back of the second hall who was selling a load of sea-shells & stuff??


Ahh, yes that'll of been Bob Geldoff...... :whistling2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> :gasp: who had p. platyomma's


Michael Scheller was selling 1st moult slings for £7 or £8 I think, so I had to grab one.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, yes that'll of been Bob Geldoff...... :whistling2:


Seriously????


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> saw them X.Immanis at an awesome price
> 
> the stall opposite Michael Scheller had juvies for 16 quid each, was tempted to get 1


Why didn't you???
I got 2.... Best looking spiders EVER.
One flikcked hair in my eye when I got back, and the other decided to moult.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Seriously????


Nah, sadly I was just joking....

would've been cool if it was him no?

:hmm:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Michael Scheller was selling 1st moult slings for £7 or £8 I think, so I had to grab one.


I bought 7 P. met slings off him and he gave me a free L. nigerrimum sling and i missed so much on his stall because i was marveling at em lol


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Nah, sadly I was just joking....
> 
> would've been cool if it was him no?
> 
> :hmm:


Would have been interesting if nothing else.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I bought 7 P. met slings off him and he gave me a free L. nigerrimum sling and i missed so much on his stall because i was marveling at em lol


When I 1st got in there ( I was like 10th in line) the pampho slings were underneath the metallica pots. I was gonna get a metallica, but I wasn't prepared to pay that much for a sling smaller than a lentil. lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Me and Mark between us:

G.grossa sub adult female
An unknown sling for Lisa :whistling2::whistling2:
H.incei sling
H.lividium sling
B.smithi sling for Ewan
2 P.pulcher slings
L.nigerrium sling
Blue fang sling
P.pygmea adult female thats about 2 inches lol.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

lisa wants you to give the unknown sling to me:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> lisa wants you to give the unknown sling to me:whistling2:


no she doesn't :devil:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Got sick of seeing pokies and P.murinus RCF there...

We grabbed a P.reduncus, H.maculata, L.violaceopes and the most gorgeous Augacephalus junodi I have ever seen. Entrant for next years Best African? You bet!


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*mets*



brownj6709 said:


> I bought 7 P. met slings off him and he gave me a free L. nigerrimum sling and i missed so much on his stall because i was marveling at em lol


how much where the met slings mate?


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Got sick of seeing pokies and P.murinus RCF there...
> 
> We grabbed a P.reduncus, H.maculata, L.violaceopes and the most gorgeous Augacephalus junodi I have ever seen. Entrant for next years Best African? You bet!


I think that's what I was competing with this year, gorgeous spider but they preferred the darlingi thankfully


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> lisa wants you to give the unknown sling to me:whistling2:





garlicpickle said:


> no she doesn't :devil:


If she doesnt want it ill keep it as its very very cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks to whichever mod cleaned this thread up! :2thumb:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

My Juvie P Reduncus in his/her new home.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Why didn't you???
> I got 2.... Best looking spiders EVER.
> One flikcked hair in my eye when I got back, and the other decided to moult.


after seeing the size of the adults on that other Germans stall with the high priced T.Blondi's i fookin wish i had now



spicewwfc said:


> When I 1st got in there ( I was like 10th in line) the pampho slings were underneath the metallica pots. I was gonna get a metallica, but I wasn't prepared to pay that much for a sling smaller than a lentil. lol


they're actually quite big, i got mine from Michael Scheller and it's around an inch, bloody great feeder as well, been power feeding it since i got it home :2thumb: must of been a long journey over from Germany so i'm compensating for it  think it's had about 4-5 bean weevils since it's been home



deansie26 said:


> how much where the met slings mate?


56 quid but he just give it me for 55

there probably would have been a lot more on open sale but loads of people had reserved them, there were about 5-6 left when i bought mine and they were gone within 10 minutes, i was around 8th in the queue to get in as well so it i doubt there would of been many more than what there when i got there


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

My baby Rosie (H.mac)


----------

